# Wir haben es getan..... :-)



## Dr.J (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

für alle, die es noch nicht über diverse Quellen erfahren haben. 
Am 15.05.2015 haben Dagmar und ich nach 16 Jahren "Probelauf" zueinander Ja gesagt. 

 

Liebe Grüße
Dagmar und Jürgen


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch "unbekannterweise"


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Na dann ...

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden 

Sollen Eure Herzen in Guten wie in schlechten Zeiten immer zu einander finden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut
der Heuer mit seiner Moni den 32.Hochzeittag feiern durfte


----------



## neuling (26. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Glück. 
Gruß


----------



## DbSam (26. Mai 2015)

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden.


In der Ehe ist es wie beim Bruchrechnen: Es kommt vor allem auf den gemeinsamen Nenner an.
 Luise Ullrich

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

und feiert tüchtig



Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Petta (26. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. ,


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Dagmar und Jürgen,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden





Dr.J schrieb:


> ... nach 16 Jahren "Probelauf"



das ist aber mal Zeit geworden


----------



## Michael H (26. Mai 2015)

Von mir auch mal Alles Gute , ab jetzt heißt es Parieren wenn die Cheffin was sagt .....

Sagt einer der auch 16 Probejahre hatte  .


----------



## blackbird (26. Mai 2015)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir 
Alles Gute Euch Beiden

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Geisy (26. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden auch von mir.

Hier bist du der Admin und zu Hause .............


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## bekamax (26. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Und nun:


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2015)

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden 

LG René


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2015)

Na denn herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Liebe für die nächsten 160 Jahre!


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Mai 2015)

Selber Schuld Ihr 2 


Ach Quatsch....Alles Liebe und Gute für Euch beide !!


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir , 
Es ist richtig schön, bei all den miesen Nachrichten den ganzen Tag, auch mal was Schönes und Nettes zu erfahren


----------



## misudapi (27. Mai 2015)

Ihr habt Euch lange Zeit gelassen
mit Euren Gang vor den Altar.
Wir können es noch gar nicht fassen,
ab jetzt seit Ihr ein Ehepaar.


Gruß Susanne


----------



## Mario09 (27. Mai 2015)




----------



## Dr.J (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Gratulanten,

lieben lieben Dank für die vielen Wünsche. 

LG
Jürgen und Dagmar


----------



## juerg_we (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo lieber namensfetter,
auch von mir alles gute,
beste grüsse an euch aus der pfalz,
Jürgen


----------



## Flusi (27. Mai 2015)

hallo Ihr beiden,
das ist ja schöööön! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und viele glückliche und gesunde gemeinsame Ehejahre wünsche ich Euch,
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2015)

auch aus dem Süden herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## inge50 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn auch spät, aber herzlich

Alles Liebe und Gute für Dich und Dagmar 

Wir wünschen Euch viele gemeinsame, gesunde und glückliche Ehejahre.

Liebe Grüße
Inge & Uli


----------



## w54wolle (29. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir und für Euch nur das "Beste" für die Zukunft
LG


----------



## Dr.J (29. Mai 2015)

Lieben lieben Dank für die Wünsche. 

LG
Jürgen und Dagmar


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Mai 2015)

Liebe Dagmar - lieber Jürgen,

da kann man nur herzlich gratulieren und Euch für viele weitere gemeinsame Jahre alles, alles Gute wünschen!
Das sind wirklich tolle Nachrichten!

Auf Euch!
Daniel


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2015)

Hi,

upps, grad erst geseh'n.................... 

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Dr.J (29. Mai 2015)

Lieben Dank auch an Euch für die Wünsche.


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2015)

...alles Gute...


----------



## PeterBoden (31. Mai 2015)

Alles Gute,

für Dagmar und Jürgen!

Es lohnt sich, den Lebensweg gemeinsam zu gehen, nun ja, auch in der heutigen Zeit.
_-früher hatten Eltern vier Kinder, heute haben Kinder vier Eltern-_

Ich darf das so schreiben, hüstel, letzte Woche war ich mit der AIDA auf Kreuzfahrt, wegen der Silberhochzeit mit Mrs. Boden.

Es ist schön, so etwas erleben zu dürfen.

Genießt eure Zeit!


----------



## Dr.J (1. Juni 2015)

Lieben Dank euch Beiden.


----------

